# Sandisk Sansa Express mp3 player @ Rs.2300 - Worthy



## apj291 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sandisk sansa express has made a sleek, compact mp3 player with great capablity..

Mp3 with 2 GB internal memory
FM
voice and FM recording
Expandable memory card slot


And the price i bought it is Indian Rupees Rs 2,300/- *media.santabanta.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif 
*www.sandisk.in/Assets/Image/DigitalAudioPlayers/Sansa%20Express/SansaXpressstraightcapoff.jpg
And i believe its far more worthy .. It works with great quality..

I could receive FM signals so clear and often i could record the favorite songs in FM which i don't have in my player..

Even with expandable memory card at the microSD slot, the device works fast...
*www.sandisk.in/Assets/Image/SansaExpress/SansaXpressMicroSDend.jpg

The battery is an inbuilt rechargeable one.. and it withstands an amazing 12 hours of continuous playback..

I could recharge the battery through USB socket..  have a look at this amazing device from the link below.

*justnewblogger.blogspot.com/2009/03/sansa-express-mp3-player-i-like-most.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2009)

whats the max supported memory card ?
what type of expansion card does it use ?


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Mar 30, 2009)

^^microsd


----------

